# Galliprant (NSAID)



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Are any of you using this for your Golden? I was using Rovera every three days for my Golden's (Luke) elbow arthritis. He was doing pretty well on it, but my regular vet wanted to try something else due to Rovera's long term possible detrimental effects on the liver. The orthopedic vet prescribed the Rovera. My vet suggested I use Galliprant, a newer medicine, which she thinks is much safer on the liver. 

Luke just started these and has only had one. He seemed to do fine. I was just wondering if any of you use it and have any thoughts about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I first heard of galliprant last week when I took the dogs to the vet. We discussed it's use for 2 of my 3 dogs for osteoarthritis. My vet also felt that it was safer than the other options available (carprofen, tramadol, etc) as it is not as hard on the livers of dogs and it targets the arthritis pain specifically. I opted for a wait and see approach to treatment with this drug as it has not been available for very long and, at this point anyway, other treatments (herbal) are working ok in the case of my dogs. It is treatment which I may need to consider at a later date for the dogs.
From what my vet told me it does sound as if it is a very promising drug in the treatment of osteoarthritis in dogs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

G-bear said:


> I first heard of galliprant last week when I took the dogs to the vet. We discussed it's use for 2 of my 3 dogs for osteoarthritis. My vet also felt that it was safer than the other options available (carprofen, tramadol, etc) as it is not as hard on the livers of dogs and it targets the arthritis pain specifically. I opted for a wait and see approach to treatment with this drug as it has not been available for very long and, at this point anyway, other treatments (herbal) are working ok in the case of my dogs. It is treatment which I may need to consider at a later date for the dogs.
> From what my vet told me it does sound as if it is a very promising drug in the treatment of osteoarthritis in dogs.


Thanks, G-bear. Luke was really getting a pronounced limp so I took him to an orthopedic vet. He seems to be doing much better on the NSAIDs. He's also on Apoquel and I do worry about the medications having long term effects, but I also want him to have a decent quality of life. Luckily, it's almost warm weather here and he swims all spring, summer and into early fall. He loves it and it not only isn't hard on his joints, but it's also therapeutic. 

He also has started taking fish oil and that seems to help with both his joints and any skin issues he's had from being allergic to almost everything in the world. He's allergic to practically everything outdoors, wool (I had to get rid of all my area rugs and replace them with rugs made out of recycled plastic -- surprisingly pretty and soft), and he's even allergic to dust. Luckily, all of that is so much more under control these days than it was the first four years of his life.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I also use fish oil for the dogs, 1000 mg a day for each of them. I think that it has helped as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

NSAIDs can be really helpful for old Goldens with arthritis. The best thing to do is get a blood panel done every 6 months and check all those levels, and make sure organ function is all good. Hope it helps your guy.


----------



## Linda Petrucci (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, are you still using galliprant? How's your dog doing? I'm considering it for my dog, who has been on Rovera for 3 yrs but is showing signs of liver damage.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> Are any of you using this for your Golden? I was using Rovera every three days for my Golden's (Luke) elbow arthritis. He was doing pretty well on it, but my regular vet wanted to try something else due to Rovera's long term possible detrimental effects on the liver. The orthopedic vet prescribed the Rovera. My vet suggested I use Galliprant, a newer medicine, which she thinks is much safer on the liver.
> 
> Luke just started these and has only had one. He seemed to do fine. I was just wondering if any of you use it and have any thoughts about it.
> 
> Thanks!


I am so sorry that your boy is in pain.

I have not used any of the NSAIDs above for a very long time with any of my dogs.

I don't know your exact circumstance, however acupuncture, laser therapy and supplementing with will help with my experience:

Green Lipped Mussels: Why Your Dog Needs Them! - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Also Golden Paste in addition to the above is an excellent anti-inflammatory and has been used with great success for many dogs with arthritis, pain, inflammation etc.

Both of the above will not compromise or have you worry about the liver.

Non weight bearing exercise like swimming will also help.

Arnica may also be beneficial.

Brisby tore her cruciate 2 years ago. In tandem with our DVMs we used the above protocol ( conservative management), albeit not arthritis, however she was in pain and lame and we achieved amazing results. The above kept her pain free and helped her recover.

A dear friend of mine whose 8 year old GR suffers from arthritis has done the same with wonderful results...no more NSAIDs.

Change in diet was also important.

Wishing you all the best for a solution and a pain free life with better mobility for you boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Linda,

I am still using it. He seems to be doing well on it and I'm giving it to him every three days. I plan to ask the vet the next time I take him in how often I should have blood work done to make sure there's no negative side effects.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I am so sorry that your boy is in pain.
> 
> I have not used any of the NSAIDs above for a very long time with any of my dogs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information. I will check out your links. Luke is on hypoallergenic hydrolyzed protein dog food and is doing great on it. He takes fish oil also. Luckily, we are into swimming season now and he spends his entire summer into early fall swimming in our pool. He does seem to do much better when we're able to swim for exercise.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have never heard of that MSAID. When our Sophie started having so much rouble with her hips and knees (she was 11 years 5 weeks old when we adopted her) I put her on Cosequin and that did help a lot. But then we decided to go with the Adequan ( not sure of the spelling) injections and they really helped. Poor Sophie was like a pigeon toed Texas cowboy--her knees bowed out and her feet turned in (in the back). It had made a big difference in her--and then we lost her to hemangioarcoma. She also got fish oil.


----------



## Il_cane (Sep 27, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Are any of you using this for your Golden? I was using Rovera every three days for my Golden's (Luke) elbow arthritis. He was doing pretty well on it, but my regular vet wanted to try something else due to Rovera's long term possible detrimental effects on the liver. The orthopedic vet prescribed the Rovera. My vet suggested I use Galliprant, a newer medicine, which she thinks is much safer on the liver.
> 
> Luke just started these and has only had one. He seemed to do fine. I was just wondering if any of you use it and have any thoughts about it.
> 
> Thanks!


We have a 14 yr old golden with hip dysplasia and arthritis in the spine. Dogger's liver function is fine but kidneys are creeping above normal.

We started Dogger on galliprant about 4 months ago with no side effects. Never had GI problems, appetite problems or behavioral changes (Dogger refused to acknowledge or obey humans with rimadyl). Kidney and liver function have remained steady. 

We also give daily fish oil caps (2), glucosamine-chondroitin/msm tablets (2), and vit C tablet (1) and recently added a cholodin tablet for amino acids/brain health as well as nicotinamide riboside to help with muscle wasting/mitochondrial function.

Every 2 weeks, Dogger gets a subQ pentosan injection to help lubricate the joints without adding any load to the kidneys or liver. Pentosan, the supplements and galliprant give Dogger enough relief to navigate stairs and play biteyface with younger dogs. 

Dogger also has allergies and was on apoquel for years. Since apoquel suppresses the immune system, Dogger developed some skin lesions that became infected and wouldn't heal. (Discovered this side effect when supply was limited and couldn't buy more apoquel for several months-- the lesions shrank. Got more apoquel and lesions regrew. Rinse, repeat, confirmed.) 

The vet now gives Dogger an "immunotherapy" injection every 6 weeks or so for allergies. Instead of affecting immunity, the injection is more targeted and just blocks the itching sensation. 

Hopefully the supplement-galliprant-pentosan protocol will keep Doggo lucid, comfortable, mobile and otherwise healthy for a few (no, not a few- many, Many, MANY!) more years... and if there's any change, such a decrease in efficacy or GI issues, we'll provide an update. 

Otherwise, we'll be aftk teaching the puppy some manners.

Hope this is helpful!


----------

